# 2021 gear thread-best and worst



## ddd-shooter (Dec 31, 2021)

Well, season's nearly over. Post up how your gear performed this season. 
What worked?
What didn't?
Favorite piece?
Worst piece?

(Also, I get it. Some have been using the same blue jeans and t shirts for fifty years, this is not that thread)


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 31, 2021)

Favorite upgrade: marsupial bino harness-with rangefinder attachment and I also added my tactical light to it. 
Absolutely love it. Always ran an elastic harness, didn't think I could get too much upgrade, but man that thing is sweet. 
Second-probably the kifaru Stryker xl. I'm a climber guy, so I'm always hauling a stand. The Stryker makes carrying that thing up a mountain so much better, load is really transferred to the legs. Never really hauled a pack until now, really makes treestand sits more comfortable and I feel much more prepared. 

Three-tactical light from o light. Warrior x. Thing is ridiculously bright. It's not an all the time light-I use my headlight for that, but when you need light, good grief that thing lights up the world. 

Four-cheating as I've used it last year, but I really liked it this year in my "kill kit" outdoor edge field razor. Foldable, so it fits in pack nicely. Replaceable blades, so working up a bear or hog hide won't have you working a dull knife or carrying sharpener. 

Disappointments-socks. Got a pair of darn tough and they lost elasticity in two trips. Gonna test their warranty soon. Hopefully it was a fluke.


----------



## splatek (Dec 31, 2021)

Darn tough socks aren’t worth crap. Got holes in all three pairs and they have horrible insulation. I’ve found better socks at Sams club. 

The good: Waldrop pacseat. Diy ghillie. I hate to spend money but got a discount code and a deal on a lwcg hang on. That thing is outstanding. My self bow. Tuffhead three blades. And finally a Coleman cooler to replace the rtic junk.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 31, 2021)

Good: I’m not really a ‘gear guy,’ but this year I got a JBogg. It really helped haul a bear out. I’d recommend it.

Bad: Ingles sushi for lunch. Just no.

Here’s the JBogg


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2021)

Perfect timing. I upgraded last season to Crispi Idaho GTX boots. I was really disappointed when one started leaking. Crispi was good. They examined the boots and reported that the membrane had failed in both boots. Instead of replacing the Idahos I decided to upgrade to the GTX Guide boot with 200 gr of thinsulate.

I wore the GTX Guide boot all season. My review is very positive. It took a bit of experimentation to get it set up right. I replaced the insoles with Superfeet Green insoles and wear two pairs of merino socks. These boots are amazingly stiff and allow me to walk across softball sized rocks without my ankle twisting. The traction is excellent. I can walk right up steep ridges and side walk on them as well. Of course I do slip when the blanket of dead leaves separates from the dirt. This is a problem they do not have out west. 

These boots have not leaked at all. I have hunted in the rain but not been in any gully washers, yet. 

My toes still get terrifyingly cold when the temp drops below freezing and I sit still for more than an hour. That is not a negative on these boots. It just means I need another pair with more insulation for late season sits. 

Finally, these boots work better than any pair I have ever worn. I can go further and push harder than I ever have in my life with virtually no leg fatigue or pain. I did not know this until my two week hunt between the 7th and 21st. I finally recovered from covid and was able to climb the side of a steep ridge. It was an 1,100 foot climb over only 1500 feet. I felt great. The next morning I was fine. This was the boots.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2021)

splatek said:


> Darn tough socks aren’t worth crap. Got holes in all three pairs and they have horrible insulation. I’ve found better socks at Sams club.
> 
> The good: Waldrop pacseat. Diy ghillie. I hate to spend money but got a discount code and a deal on a lwcg hang on. That thing is outstanding. My self bow. Tuffhead three blades. And finally a Coleman cooler to replace the rtic junk.


I have some Smart Socks that have held up. I just can’t bring myself to spend $30 on a pair of socks though. The best I have found are the ones Costco use to sell. I think it was a pack of 6 for 36 bucks. I can find them online but not at that price. I welcome suggestions on merino socks. I will spend the money but I need some reassurance the socks will hold up and last for many seasons.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 31, 2021)

This is my first full year in Crispi Nevadas (turkey season, archery and rifle seasons) and they are everything I heard they would be.  I've only worn my insulated Meindls on the coldest mornings of the year. 

The only real new clothing I got this year was an experiment that I'm glad I tried.  Since I first saw the light in layering, I've experimented with different combinations of materials; merino wool, fleece, etc.  I frequently hike long distances to hunt and will wear as little as I can going in and then layer up when I get there.  I wanted something more packable so on a whim, I bought a $40 Amazon puffer jacket.  When worn as an insulating layer under a softshell jacket, it's fantastically warm and cuts the wind very well. 

But my favorite new gear, was my new mountain rifle!  Christensen Arms Ridgeline chambered in 270wsm.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> This is my first full year in Crispi Nevadas (turkey season, archery and rifle seasons) and they are everything I heard they would be.  I've only worn my insulated Meindls on the coldest mornings of the year.
> 
> The only real new clothing I got this year was an experiment that I'm glad I tried.  Since I first saw the light in layering, I've experimented with different combinations of materials; merino wool, fleece, etc.  I frequently hike long distances to hunt and will wear as little as I can going in and then layer up when I get there.  I wanted something more packable so on a whim, I bought a $40 Amazon puffer jacket.  When worn as an insulating layer under a softshell jacket, it's fantastically warm and cuts the wind very well.
> 
> ...


That must be super light.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 1, 2022)

The good:
MR Metcalf pack
MR Full Moon fanny pack
Marsupial Gear enclosed bino harness
First Lite merino wool stuff (the Tundra balaclava is one of my favorite pieces for cold weather)
Sitka Incinerator hand muff
REI (Raping Everyone's Income) puffy jacket
OnX app
ESEE AGK game knife
Alps Lynx 2 tent (heavy but awesome shelter)

The bad:
Kifaru Rogan fanny pack (too small and quality not great for the price)
Mountain House meals....gag (switching to Heather's Choice)
Kelty Cosmic 40 sleeping bag (rips easily, zippers fail, not comfortable)
And finally my old boots aren't fit for those mountains!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 1, 2022)

Professor said:


> That must be super light.



It's light.  There are lighter offerings out there, but when you look at build quality, accuracy, and weather proofness, this was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 1, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> This is my first full year in Crispi Nevadas (turkey season, archery and rifle seasons) and they are everything I heard they would be.  I've only worn my insulated Meindls on the coldest mornings of the year.
> 
> The only real new clothing I got this year was an experiment that I'm glad I tried.  Since I first saw the light in layering, I've experimented with different combinations of materials; merino wool, fleece, etc.  I frequently hike long distances to hunt and will wear as little as I can going in and then layer up when I get there.  I wanted something more packable so on a whim, I bought a $40 Amazon puffer jacket.  When worn as an insulating layer under a softshell jacket, it's fantastically warm and cuts the wind very well.
> 
> ...


I might have to try a puffy. What fill power you running? Love the rifle


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 1, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> The good:
> MR Metcalf pack
> MR Full Moon fanny pack
> Marsupial Gear enclosed bino harness
> ...


Got a first lite furnace long sleeve to add with their other merino (great quality) Almost put it on the list of the best. That thing's a heater. Pretty much can't wear it while you're moving or you'll sweat to death.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 1, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> I might have to try a puffy. What fill power you running? Love the rifle


Lol!  Fill power?  Man, this thing is literally Amazon's brand, made in Vietnam, and less than $40.  I doubt they even know what fill power it is, and it for sure isn't down.  However, it confirmed for me that using a puffer as insulation under a lightweight shell would indeed keep me warm.  Now that it's confirmed, I might invest in a higher quality garment.  You're welcome to try this one before you buy, but I'm a little thicker than you, it's an XL.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 1, 2022)

Good:
Kifaru dulex frame and bag. Best hunting purchase ive ever made.
Kifaru gun bearer, awesome sauce on top of the pack. Also got the small belt loop, which pairs exquisitely with my JX3
$8 pvc type poncho. I love how much area it covers, i can fit my rifle and pack underneath it to keep everything dry.
Better bullets- i lost 2 deer last year using cheap winchesters and upgraded to some hornady something or others and theyve dropped 3 deer this year.
Walmart meat grinder and kroger vacuum sealer, very adequate for doing my processing at home. 

Poor:
OOAL Scout solo platform for saddle, too small for my big feet. Might be okay if my boots were stiffer. 
Cabelas bino harness, should have ponied up for a better brand. So many nitpicks - ive got it in usable shape after some sewing and other modifications, but i would point you elsewhere for a recommendation. 
Havalon multi tool, looks cool but i havent used the plier or screwdriver function and the gut hook never works for me, all unnecessary bulk and weight. Should have got a standard handle option.


----------



## splatek (Jan 1, 2022)

Professor said:


> I have some Smart Socks that have held up. I just can’t bring myself to spend $30 on a pair of socks though. The best I have found are the ones Costco use to sell. I think it was a pack of 6 for 36 bucks. I can find them online but not at that price. I welcome suggestions on merino socks. I will spend the money but I need some reassurance the socks will hold up and last for many seasons.



I’m convinced that socks are as important as boots. I have crappy boots, but the right sock can make so the difference. I guess I have either flexible or strong ankles bc these cheap boots never bother me. A hole in my sock send me to the looney bin. 

I would def put my Amazon boots in the bad list. But until they completely deteriorate…. They’re here to stay 

As far as packs I’m surprised to hear a kifaru in a bad list. I’ve heard great things and almost puked the trigger a few times. 

But with an eleven year old, a one and a half year old, and a new one on the way in may, my bet pair of boots is going to be a a baby backpack hauler. That way I can take these little ones fishing and hiking.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 1, 2022)

I didn't get anything new or improved this year..

I did however dig out a Savage 99 I have had forever, and finally put it to good use.  It was like having a new rifle...

Wait a minute.  I did get a new Thermacell and became a firm believer...

That's all for me.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 1, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Lol!  Fill power?  Man, this thing is literally Amazon's brand, made in Vietnam, and less than $40.  I doubt they even know what fill power it is, and it for sure isn't down.  However, it confirmed for me that using a puffer as insulation under a lightweight shell would indeed keep me warm.  Now that it's confirmed, I might invest in a higher quality garment.  You're welcome to try this one before you buy, but I'm a little thicker than you, it's an XL.


Lol. When I wrote my question, I hoped this was your answer. I have a cheap eddie Bauer puffy and had hoped I could do the same thing you did... Sounds like I now have a plan.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 1, 2022)

splatek said:


> As far as packs I’m surprised to hear a kifaru in a bad list. I’ve heard great things and almost puked the trigger a few times.



The Rogan is a fanny pack. NOT their specialty. I would recommend their backpack frames and bags all day every day to anyone putting a pack on their shoulders. 
But as companies expand and try to push more product, they make things that don't always succeed. I think it's probably a good pack but I couldn't see the price tag. Even if it is made in America.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 1, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> The Rogan is a fanny pack. NOT their specialty. I would recommend their backpack frames and bags all day every day to anyone putting a pack on their shoulders.
> But as companies expand and try to push more product, they make things that don't always succeed. I think it's probably a good pack but I couldn't see the price tag. Even if it is made in America.




Agreed.  I don't have a Kifaru pack just the Rogan and its gimmicky.  Marsupial Gear is coming out with one also but looks small too.  I am a big fan of fanny packs when hunting ultra-light.  Mystery Ranch has been my go-to for products lately.  I think @Professor turned me onto them earlier this year.  Great packs and products!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 1, 2022)

Not gear related...
-This year I added wind sprints and weighted pack rucks to my workouts. Also seemed to be able to make more time for them this year. Seemed to really help, but I swear there's really no prep for hauling a climber up some of these cliffs. 
-Did some truck scouting with my topo map in my hand. Paid off with two great spots, which then led to another good one.


----------



## Professor (Jan 1, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> The good:
> MR Metcalf pack
> MR Full Moon fanny pack
> Marsupial Gear enclosed bino harness
> ...


I went with Mountain House this year and really loved some of their meals. The Beef Stroganoff is really pretty good. More importantly, I did not get hungry and have to snack nearly as often. I am all for stuff that tastes better, so I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Professor (Jan 1, 2022)

splatek said:


> I’m convinced that socks are as important as boots. I have crappy boots, but the right sock can make so the difference. I guess I have either flexible or strong ankles bc these cheap boots never bother me. A hole in my sock send me to the looney bin.
> 
> I would def put my Amazon boots in the bad list. But until they completely deteriorate…. They’re here to stay
> 
> ...


I have read similar about the fanny pack. I think you are still good with their big packs.


----------



## Professor (Jan 1, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Got a first lite furnace long sleeve to add with their other merino (great quality) Almost put it on the list of the best. That thing's a heater. Pretty much can't wear it while you're moving or you'll sweat to death.


This year I am investing in a clothing upgrade. I am tired of freezing, and hunting where I do I need sone lightweight and packable warmth. Right now I am favoring the Sitka incinerator jacket and bib. There are other options, First Lite and Kuiu offer similar products at cheaper prices, but from what I am reading the Sitka gear is the top. I am not a big camo guy, but the Sitka incinerator gear only comes in camo. If I could get it in a solid I was stop thinking about it.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 1, 2022)

Professor said:


> This year I am investing in a clothing upgrade. I am tired of freezing, and hunting where I do I need sone lightweight and packable warmth. Right now I am favoring the Sitka incinerator jacket and bib. There are other options, First Lite and Kuiu offer similar products at cheaper prices, but from what I am reading the Sitka gear is the top. I am not a big camo guy, but the Sitka incinerator gear only comes in camo. If I could get it in a solid I was stop thinking about it.



One thing i tried out that i like is using (walmart) stuff sacks to carry my warmer layers. Everything compresses nicley and fits in the pack better, uses less volume and is more oranized. 

Last year i bought a merino wool sweater which is a great base layer, and i picked up am old pant/jacket wool set from a yardsale over the summer and they have been great. $5 each 

I havent had any wool socks i like more than wigwams or carharts.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 1, 2022)

Professor said:


> This year I am investing in a clothing upgrade. I am tired of freezing, and hunting where I do I need sone lightweight and packable warmth. Right now I am favoring the Sitka incinerator jacket and bib. There are other options, First Lite and Kuiu offer similar products at cheaper prices, but from what I am reading the Sitka gear is the top. I am not a big camo guy, but the Sitka incinerator gear only comes in camo. If I could get it in a solid I was stop thinking about it.


Absolutely love Sitka. But just their windstopper stuff, everything else  is overpriced imo... Hate the EVII pattern though.
Incinerator was redesigned this year, not sure if it's still as awesome as it used to be. I love my fanatic set. It's heavier, and allegedly not as warm. But dang I  can't tell. I love the warmth. Never been really cold in it. Can't recommend Sitka enough.


----------



## Professor (Jan 1, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Absolutely love Sitka. But just their windstopper stuff, everything else  is overpriced imo... Hate the EVII pattern though.
> Incinerator was redesigned this year, not sure if it's still as awesome as it used to be. I love my fanatic set. It's heavier, and allegedly not as warm. But dang I  can't tell. I love the warmth. Never been really cold in it. Can't recommend Sitka enough.



How well does the fanatic set pack down?


----------



## Professor (Jan 1, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> One thing i tried out that i like is using (walmart) stuff sacks to carry my warmer layers. Everything compresses nicley and fits in the pack better, uses less volume and is more oranized.
> 
> Last year i bought a merino wool sweater which is a great base layer, and i picked up am old pant/jacket wool set from a yardsale over the summer and they have been great. $5 each
> 
> I havent had any wool socks i like more than wigwams or carharts.


My really warm stuff is so bulky I have to use compression sacks too fit it in any of my packs. This really is a pain when walking in and then putting on my warmer gear. When I come out, or decide to move, I have to put it all back in the compression sacks first.


----------



## Professor (Jan 1, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It's light.  There are lighter offerings out there, but when you look at build quality, accuracy, and weather proofness, this was exactly what I was looking for.


Gorgeous rifle and setup. I have to have open sights on my rifles, especially in the mountains. I can not see through a scope in the rain and fog. So, I have QR scope rings. Generally I only put the scope on when I am sitting and it is not raining, foggy, sleeting, or snowing. Not sure I could add express sights to that carbon barrel though.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 1, 2022)

Professor said:


> How well does the fanatic set pack down?


I don't put it in my pack. I'll wear the bibs in-unzipped legs to allow the heat to dissipate. Jacket goes between my stand and the pack. It's a lot of material to pack, but with a stuff sack it would be doable I would think. It also reduced the amount of layering I needed, which was a net gain for me and the amount of bulk I had.


----------



## Professor (Jan 1, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> I don't put it in my pack. I'll wear the bibs in-unzipped legs to allow the heat to dissipate. Jacket goes between my stand and the pack. It's a lot of material to pack, but with a stuff sack it would be doable I would think. It also reduced the amount of layering I needed, which was a net gain for me and the amount of bulk I had.


Sounds good. I have read that the incinerator is more packable than the fanatic. Thanks for the info. I was also hoping I could drop a couple of layers, at least most days. I could put it in the overload section of my MR pack, or roll it up and strap it to the frame of my Barney’s pack. I really want to get a look at the First Lite sanctuary gear. It is about half the price, and many swear by it. My concern is that it is not as rugged, and some have mentioned the sanctuary  does a poor job stopping wind.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 1, 2022)

Professor said:


> How well does the fanatic set pack down?


Not well.  It's very warm, but takes up a ton of room in a pack.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 1, 2022)

@Professor, here's the Fanatic pants and jacket.  Pants are rolled up and the jacket is stuffed inside its own hood as best as possible.  The hat is for reference.


----------



## Professor (Jan 1, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> @Professor, here's the Fanatic pants and jacket.  Pants are rolled up and the jacket is stuffed inside its own hood as best as possible.  The hat is for reference.
> 
> View attachment 1126147


Thanks. That looks small compared to my stuff.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 1, 2022)

Professor said:


> Thanks. That looks small compared to my stuff.


It's all relative.


----------



## jbogg (Jan 1, 2022)

Buckman18 said:


> Good: I’m not really a ‘gear guy,’ but this year I got a JBogg. It really helped haul a bear out. I’d recommend it.
> 
> Bad: Ingles sushi for lunch. Just no.
> 
> ...



My motto is “will work for food” since I got a freezer full of bear meat out of the deal. Nice bear buckman!


----------



## Professor (Jan 1, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It's all relative.


Right. I have to use compression sacks to get mine down to that size. Of course, I have some really old gear too.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 1, 2022)

A puffy jacket is a great midlayer and compresses down to the size of the pocket it stuffs in.  The one I have is an REI co-op 650 power fill down 2.0.  Glad I added it to my layering system.  It was $99.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 1, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> A puffy jacket is a great midlayer and compresses down to the size of the pocket it stuffs in.  The one I have is an REI co-op 650 power fill down 2.0.  Glad I added it to my layering system.  It was $99.


When you use the puffy, what's your outer layer, and what temps are you running it?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 1, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> When you use the puffy, what's your outer layer, and what temps are you running it?



I camped up around 3500ft over Thanksgiving week and if you recall, we had some pretty cold mornings (mid teens and very windy).  Keep in mind, everyone has a different tolerance for cold.  What I find tolerable would absolutely freeze my wife.  My baselayers were a Sitka merino heavyweight against my skin and a long sleeve quarter zip shirt I bought at Walmart years ago.  Over that came the puffer jacket and my outer layer was a Kryptek Dalibor jacket.  The Dalibor is not a heavy, cold weather jacket at all.  I frequently wear it during turkey season.  Mind you, these were cold mountain conditions and I was able to sit all day.  Perfectly fine for sitting still.  I would shed the puffer and jacket if walking in or out.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 1, 2022)

Got 7 pairs of darn tough socks that's over a year old now and still like new. Full cushion version and amazingly comfortable.  Should have bought them years ago. Mystery ranch metcalf and a new 3 groove Lilja 7mm08 barrel for my kimber cut to 18 inches. Been a joy to carry and shoot.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 1, 2022)

One new rifle I tried this year was a Kimber Hunter 30-06. It made for a real nice mountain rifle, and is very light. In fact, because of the reduced poundage I was able to make it deep into the wilds of Ossabaw Island to track down and shoot this beast.

That said, even though I like the Hunter, I like my Kimber Montana better.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 2, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> When you use the puffy, what's your outer layer, and what temps are you running it?




I wear a baselayer (merino or just long john) and then a shirt.  Then the puffy and then a jacket.  The jacket is the deciding factor on temps but I can go into the 20's like that.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 3, 2022)

Professor said:


> Perfect timing. I upgraded last season to Crispi Idaho GTX boots. I was really disappointed when one started leaking. Crispi was good. They examined the boots and reported that the membrane had failed in both boots. Instead of replacing the Idahos I decided to upgrade to the GTX Guide boot with 200 gr of thinsulate.
> 
> I wore the GTX Guide boot all season. My review is very positive. It took a bit of experimentation to get it set up right. I replaced the insoles with Superfeet Green insoles and wear two pairs of merino socks. These boots are amazingly stiff and allow me to walk across softball sized rocks without my ankle twisting. The traction is excellent. I can walk right up steep ridges and side walk on them as well. Of course I do slip when the blanket of dead leaves separates from the dirt. This is a problem they do not have out west.
> 
> ...


Get some boot insulators. My brother totes a pair. Changed his life.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 3, 2022)

Professor said:


> Gorgeous rifle and setup. I have to have open sights on my rifles, especially in the mountains. I can not see through a scope in the rain and fog. So, I have QR scope rings. Generally I only put the scope on when I am sitting and it is not raining, foggy, sleeting, or snowing. Not sure I could add express sights to that carbon barrel though.


Get better scopes. My trijicons never fog, unless I expose them to harsh instant temp change. You can also treat your lenses with anti-fog. I never need it though.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 3, 2022)

Professor said:


> Sounds good. I have read that the incinerator is more packable than the fanatic. Thanks for the info. I was also hoping I could drop a couple of layers, at least most days. I could put it in the overload section of my MR pack, or roll it up and strap it to the frame of my Barney’s pack. I really want to get a look at the First Lite sanctuary gear. It is about half the price, and many swear by it. My concern is that it is not as rugged, and some have mentioned the sanctuary  does a poor job stopping wind.


The Sanctuary is not going to be packable at all. I have the solitude, which is the slightly lighter version of bibs and jacket, very warm, fits the body very well, not super baggy and bulky when being worn, but it does not compress at all, and pretty much would take up all the room in my Pintler. I think you are going to want to stay away from traditional bibs and jackets and get some down or synthetic down. I carry the firstlite uncompaghre set when walking far. It has the same main insulation as the solitude, but compresses to nothing. Now it’s kinda noisy, not problematic but there is some synthetic fabric noise, it isn’t windproof or water resistant, and you CANNOT walk around in it, it will shred on thorns or sharp sticks/twiggs.


----------



## Professor (Jan 3, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> The Sanctuary is not going to be packable at all. I have the solitude, which is the slightly lighter version of bibs and jacket, very warm, fits the body very well, not super baggy and bulky when being worn, but it does not compress at all, and pretty much would take up all the room in my Pintler. I think you are going to want to stay away from traditional bibs and jackets and get some down or synthetic down. I carry the firstlite uncompaghre set when walking far. It has the same main insulation as the solitude, but compresses to nothing. Now it’s kinda noisy, not problematic but there is some synthetic fabric noise, it isn’t windproof or water resistant, and you CANNOT walk around in it, it will shred on thorns or sharp sticks/twiggs.


I am not comfortable with the idea of down in Georgia. I wear some down vests, so as an insulation layer I can see that.


----------



## Professor (Jan 3, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Get some boot insulators. My brother totes a pair. Changed his life.


This I am going to do. They are cheap.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 3, 2022)

Professor said:


> I am not comfortable with the idea of down in Georgia. I wear some down vests, so as an insulation layer I can see that.


Why not?


----------



## Professor (Jan 3, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Why not?


Wet down is useless, and it is out of commission until it is dry.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 3, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Why not?



Lots of manufacturers offer synthetic down and some even have true down that's been made water-resistant.

I look at it this way.  If it's raining, it's not that cold.  If it's too cold for rain, it's frozen and not wet.  Unless you fall in the creek, you're not going to get anything soaked.  If you're hiking and perspiring, you shouldn't be wearing your insulative layers anyway.


----------



## Professor (Jan 3, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Lots of manufacturers offer synthetic down and some even have true down that's been made water-resistant.
> 
> I look at it this way.  If it's raining, it's not that cold.  If it's too cold for rain, it's frozen and not wet.  Unless you fall in the creek, you're not going to get anything soaked.  If you're hiking and perspiring, you shouldn't be wearing your insulative layers anyway.


That makes sense, but my experiences in the mountains have not been like that. I have been in freezing rain/slush with a heavy fog, and every thing I was wearing got drenched. I upgraded rain gear and that helped with the rain, but the fog penetrates and my clothes still get some moisture. I have a heavy down parka that only put on in very cold weather, but as an outer layer it is very vulnerable to moisture, even with a rain jacket over it. I know the new treated down is better, I just don’t want to worry about water with the setup I buy. I am attracted to some of the down jackets offered by Sitka, Kuiu, FL, etc, but I keep gravitating back to the synthetic stuff. If I were out west I would go down all the way. If I need late season gear for a legitimate pack in hunt, I might need to get a down set.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 3, 2022)

Professor said:


> Wet down is useless, and it is out of commission until it is dry.


Insulation so bulky you don’t carry in a mile is useless too. It’s all trade offs.


----------



## Professor (Jan 3, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Insulation so bulky you don’t carry in a mile is useless too. It’s all trade offs.


It is a trade off. I really need to go to a retail location and handle these offerings.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 3, 2022)

I am on the constant search for a great mid-late season outerwear.  Sitka probably makes the best there is, but I cant get over their advertising via "influencers" and "athletes" etc.  Yeah I know, but you gotta draw the line somewhere I guess.  First Lite makes some of if not the best base layers ( I have a bunch of them), but other than the Sanctuary 2.0 they dont currently offer windproof outers so they are out.  

I tried some Kryptek this year.

Good.... Kryptek Cadog 2 pants.  Softshell with a midweight windproof fleece liner.  Maybe my favorite pants I've ever owned.  I literally wore them nearly every day this season in all types of temps and winds.  No base layers when warmer and multiple bases as the temps fell.  Just about a perfect pair of hunting pants.

Not so good.  Kryptek Vellus jacket and pants for insulated later season.  They jacket and pats had a funny fit to them. The pockets on the legs of the pants are a goofy style/location and dont have depth to them.  The jacket tail is too short for my liking and the hand pockets, like the pants, lack depth.

Kryptek Cadog 2 yesterday morning squirrel hunting.  24 degrees and a 15mph wind.  I had First Lite Fuse and First Lite Kiln bases on under them and stayed fairly comfy.  Dont mind that Caseys bacon egg n cheese breakfast pizza


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 3, 2022)

After reading thousands of reviews I recieved my first pair of Prana Stretch Zion pants today and I think I want 6 more pairs!  Fit and comfort is amazing.  No camo which is fine for me. I'm finding myself getting away from camo for certain situations.  They have several good colors.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 3, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> After reading thousands of reviews I recieved my first pair of Prana Stretch Zion pants today and I think I want 6 more pairs!  Fit and comfort is amazing.  No camo which is fine for me. I'm finding myself getting away from camo for certain situations.  They have several good colors.



I hear a lot about them, but havent ordered any..

I should have also mentioned that the $20 Wrangler Flex Cargo at Walmart are a great pair of lightweight summer, early season, turkey season, fishing pants. They are a little slimmer fitting so maybe size up, but they just work and if I rip them crossing barbed wire it doesnt hurt the pocket as bad.

Wrangler Men's Outdoor Zip Cargo Pant - Walmart.com


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 3, 2022)

Jim Thompson said:


> I hear a lot about them, but havent ordered any..
> 
> I could have mentioned that the $20 Wrangler Flex Cargo at Walmart are a great pair of lightweight summer, early season, turkey season, fishing pants. They are a little slimmer fitting so maybe size up, but they just work and if I rip them crossing barbed wire it doesnt hurt the pocket as bad.
> 
> Wrangler Men's Outdoor Zip Cargo Pant - Walmart.com


Agree! Love them.


----------



## splatek (Jan 3, 2022)

Wranglers, all the way. I’m also trying to get away from camo that way I can justify my purchases as work clothing. And leave right from the college to go hunt


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 4, 2022)

Professor said:


> It is a trade off. I really need to go to a retail location and handle these offerings.


Alexander’s in Blairsville has a good selection of Sitka, and a buncha mid tier brands too. They’ve got a decent pack and boot selection too. Check them out. It’s worth the trip.


----------



## Professor (Jan 4, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Alexander’s in Blairsville has a good selection of Sitka, and a buncha mid tier brands too. They’ve got a decent pack and boot selection too. Check them out. It’s worth the trip.


I will I have not been there in years.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 4, 2022)

Professor said:


> I will I have not been there in years.




I haven't been in years either.  One time I went they had guns but I think last time I went all that section was gone?  Maybe they moved it?  Also I didn't realize they carried that higher end gear.  My wife was too busy looking at stuff we couldn't afford.  Need to make a trip back soon.  Don't forget the Unicoi turkey callmakers show is 2nd weekend in January.  Worth going!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 4, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Don't forget the Unicoi turkey callmakers show is 2nd weekend in January.  Worth going!



Blast from the past there.  Seems like it's been 15 or 20 years since I've been there


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 4, 2022)

Unicoi is a blast again thanks to @MarkSharpe and friends.   Mountain men mixed with them yankees.  All who share the same passion.  Best callmakers alive will be there.  Many from this forum.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 4, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I haven't been in years either.  One time I went they had guns but I think last time I went all that section was gone?  Maybe they moved it?  Also I didn't realize they carried that higher end gear.  My wife was too busy looking at stuff we couldn't afford.  Need to make a trip back soon.  Don't forget the Unicoi turkey callmakers show is 2nd weekend in January.  Worth going!


Sporting goods has moved, but plenty of guns. Last I was there (last week), their Sitka lineup was really limited. Don’t know if that’s a function of re-stocking or moving away from the brand. Either way, call first.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 4, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Sporting goods has moved, but plenty of guns. Last I was there (last week), their Sitka lineup was really limited. Don’t know if that’s a function of re-stocking or moving away from the brand. Either way, call first.



They had a 50% off Sitka sale.  I'd say that's where the inventory went.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 4, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> They had a 50% off Sitka sale.  I'd say that's where the inventory went.



I bought a Stevens 301T 20 gauge there the other day, and ALMOST bought a Sitka coat before I realized that I’ve made due all these years with blue jeans and a green carhartt, but it was tempting!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 5, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> They had a 50% off Sitka sale.  I'd say that's where the inventory went.


How did I miss that? Dang. I just don't keep up with the times I reckon


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 5, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> How did I miss that? Dang. I just don't keep up with the times I reckon



They have it every year, either on New Years or New Years Eve.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 5, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Sporting goods has moved, but plenty of guns. Last I was there (last week), their Sitka lineup was really limited. Don’t know if that’s a function of re-stocking or moving away from the brand. Either way, call first.


I stopped in back in early December and they had a lot. Man wish I caught that sale. I would have grabbed some stuff.


----------



## Professor (Jan 5, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I stopped in back in early December and they had a lot. Man wish I caught that sale. I would have grabbed some stuff.


Me too. I did not even know they carried Sitka. I


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 5, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> @Professor, here's the Fanatic pants and jacket.  Pants are rolled up and the jacket is stuffed inside its own hood as best as possible.  The hat is for reference.
> 
> View attachment 1126147


@Professor, I told you wrong.  This isn't the Fanatic.  I believe it's the Stratus.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 5, 2022)

I was surprised when I saw Sitka stuff at Dick's Sporting Goods.  I'm not a huge fan of their proprietary camo flavors though.  Only piece I own is the hand muff which is excellent.  First Lite has become my go-to for everything.  But I ain't buying a pair of $75 merino underwear?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 5, 2022)

So new gear, my new stuff this year was a Mystery Ranch Pinter bag on the Guidelite frame, and a Lonewolf Sit and Climb. Pack is awesome. I did manage to bust a buckle on it already, but it was one of the compression straps on the lower outside of the bag, so it doesn’t really matter. Carries the climber super well, carries meat well, 100% satisfied. I do need to get a blaze panel for it. 

Lonewolf is super nice, extremely quiet, like silent, to setup and climb as long as I do my part. The factory seat sucks, but I put a ring cushion on it and can sit for 5+ hours easily. Works for bow hunting and rifle hunting. No shooting rest, but I shot 5 animals this season either offhand or braced on my knee. It’s a tad heavy for mountain hunting. Not bad for shorter walks, but a mile all uphill sucks with it. The only realistic lighter option is a saddle, so I will probably go that route next year for deep hunts or for weird spots where a climber doesn’t work, and run the lonewolf in middle GA. 

New stuff for next year, a Marsupial Gear bino harness. Saw it mentioned here, and my brother has one and loves his. A saddle of some sort, and maybe a Lonewolf hand climber top.


----------



## splatek (Jan 5, 2022)

Can one of y’all adopt me and buy me new fancy gear? Haha. 
New gear for year: I’ll probably spring for a muzzleloader, a new dress knife, and a pair of wranglers, maybe two pair. And the only for sure thing on that list is the wranglers and a new baby. lol


----------



## Swampdogg (Jan 5, 2022)

First lite Zip off base layers are the bee knees ,hike till warm or hike in cold and put em on ,no taking the boots off , kuiu rain jacket and Rain pants performed  great walking through face high wet brush with periodic rain throughout the day.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 5, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> First lite Zip off base layers are the bee knees ,hike till warm or hike in cold and put em on ,no taking the boots off , kuiu rain jacket and Rain pants performed  great walking through face high wet brush with periodic rain throughout the day.


Yes! I got their middleweight zip offs and love them as well! Crazy good idea. 

Totally forgot those on my list. Zippers are more comfortable than I thought they'd be as well


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 5, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> So new gear, my new stuff this year was a Mystery Ranch Pinter bag on the Guidelite frame, and a Lonewolf Sit and Climb. Pack is awesome. I did manage to bust a buckle on it already, but it was one of the compression straps on the lower outside of the bag, so it doesn’t really matter. Carries the climber super well, carries meat well, 100% satisfied. I do need to get a blaze panel for it.
> 
> Lonewolf is super nice, extremely quiet, like silent, to setup and climb as long as I do my part. The factory seat sucks, but I put a ring cushion on it and can sit for 5+ hours easily. Works for bow hunting and rifle hunting. No shooting rest, but I shot 5 animals this season either offhand or braced on my knee. It’s a tad heavy for mountain hunting. Not bad for shorter walks, but a mile all uphill sucks with it. The only realistic lighter option is a saddle, so I will probably go that route next year for deep hunts or for weird spots where a climber doesn’t work, and run the lonewolf in middle GA.
> 
> New stuff for next year, a Marsupial Gear bino harness. Saw it mentioned here, and my brother has one and loves his. A saddle of some sort, and maybe a Lonewolf hand climber top.


You'll love the harness. 
Personally I can't do a saddle. It's probably mental, but I just love my summit. 
Not sure what's on the list for this year. I really don't need anything, but that's never stopped me before lol


----------



## sportsman94 (Jan 5, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> So new gear, my new stuff this year was a Mystery Ranch Pinter bag on the Guidelite frame, and a Lonewolf Sit and Climb. Pack is awesome. I did manage to bust a buckle on it already, but it was one of the compression straps on the lower outside of the bag, so it doesn’t really matter. Carries the climber super well, carries meat well, 100% satisfied. I do need to get a blaze panel for it.
> 
> Lonewolf is super nice, extremely quiet, like silent, to setup and climb as long as I do my part. The factory seat sucks, but I put a ring cushion on it and can sit for 5+ hours easily. Works for bow hunting and rifle hunting. No shooting rest, but I shot 5 animals this season either offhand or braced on my knee. It’s a tad heavy for mountain hunting. Not bad for shorter walks, but a mile all uphill sucks with it. The only realistic lighter option is a saddle, so I will probably go that route next year for deep hunts or for weird spots where a climber doesn’t work, and run the lonewolf in middle GA.
> 
> New stuff for next year, a Marsupial Gear bino harness. Saw it mentioned here, and my brother has one and loves his. A saddle of some sort, and maybe a Lonewolf hand climber top.




Don’t know if you’ve tried one already or not, but I have a cruzr you’re more than welcome to sit in and test out if you want.


----------



## Professor (Jan 5, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> So new gear, my new stuff this year was a Mystery Ranch Pinter bag on the Guidelite frame, and a Lonewolf Sit and Climb. Pack is awesome. I did manage to bust a buckle on it already, but it was one of the compression straps on the lower outside of the bag, so it doesn’t really matter. Carries the climber super well, carries meat well, 100% satisfied. I do need to get a blaze panel for it.
> 
> Lonewolf is super nice, extremely quiet, like silent, to setup and climb as long as I do my part. The factory seat sucks, but I put a ring cushion on it and can sit for 5+ hours easily. Works for bow hunting and rifle hunting. No shooting rest, but I shot 5 animals this season either offhand or braced on my knee. It’s a tad heavy for mountain hunting. Not bad for shorter walks, but a mile all uphill sucks with it. The only realistic lighter option is a saddle, so I will probably go that route next year for deep hunts or for weird spots where a climber doesn’t work, and run the lonewolf in middle GA.
> 
> New stuff for next year, a Marsupial Gear bino harness. Saw it mentioned here, and my brother has one and loves his. A saddle of some sort, and maybe a Lonewolf hand climber top.



The Marsupial Bino harness and pack are as good as advertised. Just make sure you buy the enclosed model.


----------



## Professor (Jan 6, 2022)

I forgot, I also bought a jacket and hoodie off of Camofire. The brand is Plythal, and the only thing I know about the company is that their products are made in China and were really cheap on Camofire. I got the prerut jacket and a fleece hoodie. The jacket retails for 240 and the hoodie for 70. I think I paid 90 something with shipping for both. This stuff is not bad and I am glad I bought it. I would not pay full price for it. Lots of pockets with zippers that work on the jacket, and they are in the right places. Both are light and very packable. I wore both with merino base and easily wore my ECWCS Gen III level 7 parka over that. I was warm except for the coldest days with wind.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 6, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Don’t know if you’ve tried one already or not, but I have a cruzr you’re more than welcome to sit in and test out if you want.


Yea I need to get with you and play with it. I’m already using a rock climbing waist harness for a safety line, so I feel like I’m halfway to a saddle already, and I will occasionally stand up, turn into the tree, and sit back into the harness like a saddle for several minutes at a time.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 6, 2022)

splatek said:


> Can one of y’all adopt me and buy me new fancy gear? Haha.
> New gear for year: I’ll probably spring for a muzzleloader, a new dress knife, and a pair of wranglers, maybe two pair. And the only for sure thing on that list is the wranglers and a new baby. lol


I will do temporary guardianship, but Ima need that child support check. Bedtime is 7:30pm too.


----------



## Swampdogg (Jan 6, 2022)

Possible upgrade for this year are some snake gaiters . Who has them and how loud are they? The soft shell kind .I ran into a good sized rattler during early bear season and made me think about having some. Usually the 1st few hundred yards of busting through laurel I’m not taking calculated steps and looking for snakes more so getting up elevation and away from the demon wasps.


----------



## Swampdogg (Jan 6, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea I need to get with you and play with it. I’m already using a rock climbing waist harness for a safety line, so I feel like I’m halfway to a saddle already, and I will occasionally stand up, turn into the tree, and sit back into the harness like a saddle for several minutes at a time.


Get ready to have a million methods of climbing for the saddle, always seeking the lightest method to get up a tree and having a platform


----------



## splatek (Jan 6, 2022)

Tried three saddles: My review below. 

JX3 Hybrid: Easily the most comfortable thing hanging from a tree in the woods. But, I shoot a trad bow and it was a freaking hassle to figure that mess out. Yes, people have done it, but it's FAR from simple or even efficient. 

Tropyline saddle: I've hacked this for comfort and use as my safety harness in tree stands now. Heavy, like a diaper, but at my age, I see it as preparation for times to come. 

DIY Saddle from seatbelt material: Lightest, second most comfortable thing in the woods. Psychologically, wondering if a diy saddle I built in the garage (probably after havig a six pack of PBR's) is safe... and I don't like dying, so I retired it. 

Climbing methods: Adjusted hand climber method is efficient if you like straight trees and want to climb really high. It's essentially a climber stand, but you sit in a hanging diaper/saddle. I could never get my feet to feel good with this method I also struggled being quiet. 

Climbing Sticks: Heavier than the hand climber, but for me more efficient. I don't go all that high - 2-3 sticks at most, if I even get in the tree. And in my opinion, the sticks allow me to climb more unusual trees. I think hanging from a bushy tree with cover, even if low, allows me to conceal my draw of the stick bow. I use a hangon stand now, when I use a stand. The weight adjustment isn't all that big - my setup weighs no more than the JX3 setup. A little heavier than just saddle and hand climber, but I don't have pansy legs, so I am not opposed to climbing with a little weight on my back. 

All that being said, I have killed one thing from a stand. I much prefer the mobility of being on the ground and have had some of my closest experiences with game while on the ground in my ghillie suit. Had a few animal that would have climbed right up on me if I decided to not make eye contact. 

One piece of gear I picked up this year that has been crucial is the Waldrop PacSeat - it wears like a super light backpack. It folds out into a super comfy seat. It doubles as a pack frame and I have hauled off one bear, and three deer on it (not all at the same time). I didn't pay full price, but I might if I had to. They are costly, but it's really changed my hunting for the positive.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 6, 2022)

One more piece of gear (posted this in the Millennium Tree Seat Porn thread too) I picked up this week and have already used it yesterday.  This thing will be perfect for any on the ground hunting.


----------



## Professor (Jan 6, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Possible upgrade for this year are some snake gaiters . Who has them and how loud are they? The soft shell kind .I ran into a good sized rattler during early bear season and made me think about having some. Usually the 1st few hundred yards of busting through laurel I’m not taking calculated steps and looking for snakes more so getting up elevation and away from the demon wasps.


This discussion begins and ends with Turtleskin Gaiters. They are the best. Nothing else even comes close for lightweight comfort. While they are not silent, they are no worse than Carhartts, and a lot quieter than the shinguard/plastic plate type. They cost more, but we have all been through this before.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 6, 2022)

Depending on your hunting style, i recommend the JX3 for a myriad of reasons, mainly all day comfort. I have to fight to stay awake lol. The only reason im not exclusively using it is most places i hunt, dragging is brutal and no option for ATV or truck to drive up to it.

Im 5'9" 190#, big hips make a difference, most saddles arent ideal because the sharper angle coming off the bridge causes more hip pinch.
The recon sling is my favorite "minimalist"saddle ive tried, two panel is comfortable. Latitude method is a good one as well.
I helped host a Tetherd tech n train and got to try all of them. The mantis and phantom were my least favorite, theyre glorified sit drags from the days before tethrd. Thats how they got started.
Ess was nice, but the recon gets the nod because the straps are much less floppy and have less play when not under tension. Also much better price point.
The menace was my fav tethrd option.

If i was going to make a recommendation, id point you to the dryad drey. That hammock design is based on the old diy fleece saddles, which were uber comfy.

Or make a diy fleece saddle to pair with your current setup. I made one this year and it distributes your weight all along the material, rather than just in the straps. Plus it breaks the wind. If youre mostly in warmer climate you can use hammock material, super simple to diy.

Tons of info on saddlehunter.com.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 6, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> I’m already using a rock climbing waist harness for a safety line, so I feel like I’m halfway to a saddle already, and I will occasionally stand up, turn into the tree, and sit back into the harness like a saddle for several minutes at a time.



Between the original Trophylines being discontinued and Tethrd leading the modern commercial charge, guys were using sitdrags or diy fleece blankets fashioned into saddles with rock climbing harnesses. I just made a fleece saddle for the cost of ~3 feet of parachord and an $8 fleece blanket. There no reason you couldnt experiment with that before jumping into the deep end


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 7, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> Between the original Trophylines being discontinued and Tethrd leading the modern commercial charge, guys were using sitdrags or diy fleece blankets fashioned into saddles with rock climbing harnesses. I just made a fleece saddle for the cost of ~3 feet of parachord and an $8 fleece blanket. There no reason you couldnt experiment with that before jumping into the deep end


----------



## Professor (Jan 7, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> View attachment 1127349


Do you have some more pictures of that setup?


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 7, 2022)

I ordered and just received a $55 on sale down coat from midwayusa. I honestly can’t tell a difference between this one and a ‘kiui’ or some such brand that my Buddy has that he had to take out a line of credit and sell a kidney for. I feel like this one will go in the pack on the hike in, then after I get the hammock seat set up I’ll put it in. I’d also order a size up. Here it is in the pouch. Probably weighs a pound. 

Now I’ve gotta decide what to do with all the money I saved by not buying a high dollar brand!


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 7, 2022)

Professor said:


> Do you have some more pictures of that setup?


I do not but I can take some- Specifically with the fleece blanket,  or the whole system?


----------



## Professor (Jan 7, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> I do not but I can take some- Specifically with the fleece blanket,  or the whole system?


Yes


----------



## GAoutdoor (Jan 8, 2022)

Is anyone hunting with a suppressor? If so, how are you carrying your rifle. I'm getting tired of having to keep a hand on the sling to prevent it from falling over...and barrel down walking through all the crap in the mountains is a no go. I've been thinking about a Kifaru Gun Bearer. Anyone have experience with them (especially with a suppressor)?


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 8, 2022)

GAoutdoor said:


> Is anyone hunting with a suppressor? If so, how are you carrying your rifle. I'm getting tired of having to keep a hand on the sling to prevent it from falling over...and barrel down walking through all the crap in the mountains is a no go. I've been thinking about a Kifaru Gun Bearer. Anyone have experience with them (especially with a suppressor)?


I have no experience with the suppressor,  but i wholeheartedly recommend the kifaru gun bearer


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 8, 2022)

Professor said:


> Yes


Yessir will do


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 8, 2022)

I almost forgot! This little booger is another item i added to my gear list this year. Nothing better than a warm cup of joe on a blistery bitter day like today


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 8, 2022)

It was cold today! I will add to the list a hand warmer muff. You plug it into a USB battery pack and it gets nice and toasty. Definitely "handy" 
See what I did there? Lol
I'll use it fishing as well, so it will be multi purpose. 
Also, snow is always a great scouting tool. I thought this was a general bedding area near a rock bluff. Was proven right this morning.


----------



## Barron79 (Jan 8, 2022)

I bought a Tethrd  saddle setup and ultimate one-stick  this year which I love. Ditched my Irish setter snake boots and went with some cheap Keen hiking boots and turtle skin gaiters, great move in my opinion so much better. Also bought my dad a hunting license and have been blessed with a few hunts with him. All in all it was a successful year.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 8, 2022)

GAoutdoor said:


> Is anyone hunting with a suppressor? If so, how are you carrying your rifle. I'm getting tired of having to keep a hand on the sling to prevent it from falling over...and barrel down walking through all the crap in the mountains is a no go. I've been thinking about a Kifaru Gun Bearer. Anyone have experience with them (especially with a suppressor)?


I carry mine over my shoulder with a hand on it. Kind of annoying. I want the mystery ranch version.


----------



## Swampdogg (Jan 9, 2022)

GAoutdoor said:


> Is anyone hunting with a suppressor? If so, how are you carrying your rifle. I'm getting tired of having to keep a hand on the sling to prevent it from falling over...and barrel down walking through all the crap in the mountains is a no go. I've been thinking about a Kifaru Gun Bearer. Anyone have experience with them (especially with a suppressor)?


I don’t have the gun bearer but use something similar, Slik sling. It is great for climbing and being hands free if you need to throw the binos up or during pack outs .My buddy has the Kifaru one and it’s very similar.  Quick access to the rifle and holds it tight to the pack and out of the way


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 9, 2022)

Forgot to add, when walking in the dark, or packing meat, or dragging, I strap my rifle unloaded to my pack. If I know I’m going through blow downs or laurel tangles I will take the suppressor off too so I’m not getting hung up.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 12, 2022)

Professor said:


> Yes



So the recent commercial explosion of "saddle hunting" is a rekindling/extension of the old trophy lines which were first produced in the 80s by Mr Greene of Jasper, Ga. This is a basic example for education. There are a bajillion alterations and options, but this is will capture the jist. Ive been hunting exclusively from a saddle or ground the last 2 seasons. Climbing methods, packs, platforms,  ropes, kits are interchangeable and an endless rabbit hole. 

This is my recon saddle,  made by a smaller company called treehopper. A saddle is basically a cut down tree harness,  with more material around your butt. They have linemen loops, a waist belt and a "bridge".  Most include leg loops,  i elect to remove them. This model is characterized by having 2 panels,  to help distribute your weight
My climbing method and platform are one unit,  to save on bulk and weight.  Im changing next year because the particular part you stand on is pretty small,  and over 3 hour sits fatigue my feet. 

The "tether" girth hitches to the tree, which connects to your bridge (the long white v shaped rope). Most bridges are adjustable in length,  therefore changing the angle of pressure applied to your hips. The black small knot is a prussic friction hitch,  allowing you to adjust along the main line while not under pressure.  

From here, i would add the fleece hamock on the outside.  Most guys use a molle pouch attached to the saddle itself to store gear,  i elect not to. 

Compare it to a lock on tree stand.  However you climb the tree can be the same,  and you're just replacing a full body harness with a smaller one,  and shrinking your stand down just big enough to stand on,  and deleting the seat.

I'm planning on going to unicoi Saturday if anyone wants to lay hands on this stuff just let me know and ill throw it in the truck.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 13, 2022)

@HardlyHangin, you say you elected to remove your leg straps.  So, is all that's keeping you in the tree (in case of a fall) your waist belt?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 13, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> So the recent commercial explosion of "saddle hunting" is a rekindling/extension of the old trophy lines which were first produced in the 80s by Mr Greene of Jasper, Ga. This is a basic example for education. There are a bajillion alterations and options, but this is will capture the jist. Ive been hunting exclusively from a saddle or ground the last 2 seasons. Climbing methods, packs, platforms,  ropes, kits are interchangeable and an endless rabbit hole.
> 
> This is my recon saddle,  made by a smaller company called treehopper. A saddle is basically a cut down tree harness,  with more material around your butt. They have linemen loops, a waist belt and a "bridge".  Most include leg loops,  i elect to remove them. This model is characterized by having 2 panels,  to help distribute your weightView attachment 1128408
> My climbing method and platform are one unit,  to save on bulk and weight.  Im changing next year because the particular part you stand on is pretty small,  and over 3 hour sits fatigue my feet. View attachment 1128400View attachment 1128401View attachment 1128405View attachment 1128407
> ...


Good stuff.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 13, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> @HardlyHangin, you say you elected to remove your leg straps.  So, is all that's keeping you in the tree (in case of a fall) your waist belt?


Correct. I tested this in the yard before doing this,  i can dangle upside down.
I would not recommend before testing for yourself. Personal preference, YMMV


----------



## huntfishwork (Jan 14, 2022)

I started saddle hunting 20/21 season. Got in cheap as far as platform and sticks go. I bought LWCG double steps for 21/22. It was the most expensive hunting purchase I’ve ever made minus bows and guns. They are small, lightweight, and pack well.  I’ve been really pleased. They’ll live longer than me. 
  For Christmas my wife bought me a first lite lightweight merino shirt and a first lite heavy coat. I got to use the setup one time on a 20 degree morning. I stayed really comfortable but have not used it enough to say it’s worth the money. Definitely seems to be well made. 
  Probably the best and cheapest gear I tried this season is Merino socks.  Again the wife bought these because I’m not paying $10-$20 for a pair of socks.  She bought Bombas brand. I have light and medium weight. Just try them your welcome.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 14, 2022)

huntfishwork said:


> I started saddle hunting 20/21 season. Got in cheap as far as platform and sticks go. I bought LWCG double steps for 21/22. It was the most expensive hunting purchase I’ve ever made minus bows and guns. They are small, lightweight, and pack well.  I’ve been really pleased. They’ll live longer than me.
> For Christmas my wife bought me a first lite lightweight merino shirt and a first lite heavy coat. I got to use the setup one time on a 20 degree morning. I stayed really comfortable but have not used it enough to say it’s worth the money. Definitely seems to be well made.



Which heavy coat? You stayed comfortable in 20 degrees with just a shirt and a coat? What other layers?


----------



## huntfishwork (Jan 14, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> Which heavy coat? You stayed comfortable in 20 degrees with just a shirt and a coat? What other layers?


It’s the Solitude.  I had the merino shirt, what I would consider a medium weight Under Armour hoodie, and put the coat on at the tree. Definitely not a 20 degree day. Just a 20 degree morning with sun. It got uncomfortable quickly as the sun got on me. I’m 5’11” 180 and the large shirt and coat fit great.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 14, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> Which heavy coat? You stayed comfortable in 20 degrees with just a shirt and a coat? What other layers?


I could easily get to 20 with just a furnace shirt from first lite and the Sitka fanatic jacket. Those two pieces are the bomb. Have to walk in without either on though, lol


----------



## huntfishwork (Jan 14, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> I could easily get to 20 with just a furnace shirt from first lite and the Sitka fanatic jacket. Those two pieces are the bomb. Have to walk in without either on though, lol


The furnace shirt and solitude bibs are on my list to complete a cold weather set.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 14, 2022)

Yeah and their solitude isn't even their coldest weather gear. I believe that's the sanctuary set.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 14, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Yeah and their solitude isn't even their coldest weather gear. I believe that's the sanctuary set.


You won’t need the sanctuary in GA. Good base layers and the solitude is plenty. I only use my solitude a handful of times a year.


----------



## Rabun (Jan 15, 2022)

I’ve got a question for those using a suppressor...can it be detached and reattached without affecting accuracy?


----------



## splatek (Jan 16, 2022)

Rabun said:


> I’ve got a question for those using a suppressor...can it be detached and reattached without affecting accuracy?



I don’t hunt with a suppressor, but my understanding is that removal could slightly alter your zero at distance. The magnitude of change likely depends on gun, suppressor, and shooter.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 16, 2022)

Rabun said:


> I’ve got a question for those using a suppressor...can it be detached and reattached without affecting accuracy?



Removing and replacing the can has no effect on accuracy. I remove mine all the time for transport, or if I have the rifle strapped to my pack when hauling meat or dragging, and I  move it from gun to gun, etc. There is a shift in zero between shooting suppressed and unsuppressed.


----------



## splatek (Jan 16, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Removing and replacing the can has no effect on accuracy. I remove mine all the time for transport, or if I have the rifle strapped to my pack when hauling meat or dragging, and I  move it from gun to gun, etc. There is a shift in zero between shooting suppressed and unsuppressed.



I thought he was asking if shooting with it on versus off made a difference in zero. my bad. Thanks for clearing things up @chrislibby88


----------



## Professor (Jan 16, 2022)

splatek said:


> I thought he was asking if shooting with it on versus off made a difference in zero. my bad. Thanks for clearing things up @chrislibby88


I thought the same.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 16, 2022)

splatek said:


> I thought he was asking if shooting with it on versus off made a difference in zero. my bad. Thanks for clearing things up @chrislibby88


Maybe he was. Yes, there is a shift in zero between shooting suppressed and unsurpassed. I think there was about a 2MOA difference in the POI with the can on vs off on my Tikka T3. It differs gun to gun/ ammo to ammo. I think it tightened my groups up on the Model 7 by a half to quarter MOA compared to no can.

I can’t think of a reason to shoot unsuppresed while hunting once you have a can though.


----------



## Rabun (Jan 17, 2022)

splatek said:


> I thought he was asking if shooting with it on versus off made a difference in zero. my bad. Thanks for clearing things up @chrislibby88



I was really getting at if you could take it off to transport/carry the gun through the woods and then replace once you’re ready to hunt. Sounds like that would be fine. Was just curious cause they do add some length to the weapon and I could see that being a little unwieldy in the woods. Thanks for the replies ?


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 17, 2022)

Rabun said:


> I was really getting at if you could take it off to transport/carry the gun through the woods and then replace once you’re ready to hunt. Sounds like that would be fine. Was just curious cause they do add some length to the weapon and I could see that being a little unwieldy in the woods. Thanks for the replies ?



Learn me on this.  What advantages does a suppessor on a hunting rifle offer in this context?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 17, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> Learn me on this.  What advantages does a suppessor on a hunting rifle offer in this context?


Well no hearing damage for one. Every time you shoot a high power rifle with no ear pro you are causing minor damage to your hearing, this compounds over time.  The extra weight at the muzzle makes for a super pleasant recoil impulse, and as mentioned in one of my other posts, it CAN tighten up groups on certain guns. Overall it just makes shooting nicer. If you’ve ever shot suppressed you will get it.

The extra length can be inconvenient, but I lean towards shorter rifles. My main critter gitter has a 16 inch barrel, with the can on the end it’s about the same as carrying a rifle with a 24 inch barrel on it, which is not at all uncommon for some popular magnum calibers.


It doesn’t make your gun silent like the movies, it’s still loud. It will drastically reduce the pop at the muzzle, but the supersonic crack is still there. Super close shots, like 30 yards or less will be very muffled to other hunters nearby, sometimes they won’t even hear it if the topography is right.


----------



## Professor (Jan 17, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Well no hearing damage for one. Every time you shoot a high power rifle with no ear pro you are causing minor damage to your hearing, this compounds over time.  The extra weight at the muzzle makes for a super pleasant recoil impulse, and as mentioned in one of my other posts, it CAN tighten up groups on certain guns. Overall it just makes shooting nicer. If you’ve ever shot suppressed you will get it.
> 
> The extra length can be inconvenient, but I lean towards shorter rifles. My main critter gitter has a 16 inch barrel, with the can on the end it’s about the same as carrying a rifle with a 24 inch barrel on it, which is not at all uncommon for some popular magnum calibers.
> 
> ...


I did not know those cans are so long. I too am a fan of shorter rifles. If I could carry my rifle through the woods with the can in my pack and then attach it after setting up that would be ok. But man, if I put that thing on my Tikka without chopping the barrel the rifle would be over 52 inches.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 17, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> Well no hearing damage for one. Every time you shoot a high power rifle with no ear pro you are causing minor damage to your hearing, this compounds over time.  The extra weight at the muzzle makes for a super pleasant recoil impulse, and as mentioned in one of my other posts, it CAN tighten up groups on certain guns. Overall it just makes shooting nicer. If you’ve ever shot suppressed you will get it.
> 
> The extra length can be inconvenient, but I lean towards shorter rifles. My main critter gitter has a 16 inch barrel, with the can on the end it’s about the same as carrying a rifle with a 24 inch barrel on it, which is not at all uncommon for some popular magnum calibers.
> 
> ...



Interesting. What gun is your main critter gitter?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 17, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> Interesting. What gun is your main critter gitter?


Remington model 7 threaded. Bought it specifically as a lightweight suppressor host.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 17, 2022)

Professor said:


> I did not know those cans are so long. I too am a fan of shorter rifles. If I could carry my rifle through the woods with the can in my pack and then attach it after setting up that would be ok. But man, if I put that thing on my Tikka without chopping the barrel the rifle would be over 52 inches.


Every can is different. The internal volume and baffle design combine to reduce sound. You can get shorter, fatter cans that intrude into your view, or longer skinnier cans. I could lose several ounces and shorten mine up by at least 2 inches if I ditched the brake on the end, and swapped out the QD module for a direct thread module. There’s one or two companies that make a can that extends backwards over the barrel and only adds 3 inches in front of the muzzle, they don’t suppress as well as traditional cans, but theres a lot of options all with their own pros and cons.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 22, 2022)

Went fishing this afternoon on the lake. Can confirm a cheap down jacket underneath the Stratus windstopper was a heater. I put the furnace under and good grief I was actually hot. 
Great system. Comfortable and not bulky at all.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 23, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Went fishing this afternoon on the lake. Can confirm a cheap down jacket underneath the Stratus windstopper was a heater. I put the furnace under and good grief I was actually hot.
> Great system. Comfortable and not bulky at all.


Catch anything?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 23, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Catch anything?


One nice Striper. We ate him today. Lol
I'd guess around 10-12 lbs


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 23, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> One nice Striper. We ate him today. Lol
> I'd guess around 10-12 lbs


Caught about 40 crappie yesterday.  Kept 16.  I too, had a puffer jacket under a fleece shell.  Everything stayed warm except my fingers and face.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 23, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Caught about 40 crappie yesterday.  Kept 16.  I too, had a puffer jacket under a fleece shell.  Everything stayed warm except my fingers and face.




Wow....  I'd love to eat some fried crappie in January!  Look at the First Lite tundra balaclava for your face.  Super warm and diverse.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 23, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Caught about 40 crappie yesterday.  Kept 16.  I too, had a puffer jacket under a fleece shell.  Everything stayed warm except my fingers and face.


Love me some crappie, great action and great eating


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 25, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Wow....  I'd love to eat some fried crappie in January!  Look at the First Lite tundra balaclava for your face.  Super warm and diverse.


I’ve got one. Never use it. I’ve never been out in anything their wool beanie and mid weight neck gaiter couldn’t handle.


----------



## Swampdogg (Jan 26, 2022)

Believer in the marsupial harness, enclosed and way more comfortable than the ones that won’t hold your binos close and no flop. I usually use the bungee harness for minimizing bulk but this thing you can barely tell it’s there. Having the rangefinder and all the other stuff out of pockets is nice too. Medium size for the 10x50s works perfect


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 26, 2022)

Swampdogg said:


> Believer in the marsupial harness, enclosed and way more comfortable than the ones that won’t hold your binos close and no flop. I usually use the bungee harness for minimizing bulk but this thing you can barely tell it’s there. Having the rangefinder and all the other stuff out of pockets is nice too. Medium size for the 10x50s works perfect




It is one my favorite pieces of gear for sure. Mystery Ranch is making one now with magnets that almost copies it.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 26, 2022)

I needed a new daypack for when my Metcalf is too much and I don't plan on hauling out meat.  Got the Kuiu Divide 1500 during the winter sale and saved 50 bucks.  Man I really love this pack and the ash color is very nice.  First thing I did was take off the removeable waist belt because I wanted a pack without anything around my waist.  I'm not a big Kuiu guy because I don't personally like their proprietary camo patterns but they have some super nice non camo gear.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 29, 2022)

So i got invited to an extended archery hunt today and tried out some new gear, wanted to add some items to my list

Heated vest - this thing is a Cadillac. It was mid-low 20's this morning with a wind chill in the teens, and i ended up wearing half of the clothes i packed in with me. Didnt need them! I kept waiting to get cold to layer up but it wasnt necessary. Best clothing purchase this year by far. They advertise 10hr on low wich would be enough for an all day sit, or 3 hours on high - which was suffocatingly hot before i turned it down. I wore it as my 2nd to skin layer. 

Lone wolf sit n climb (saddle platform) - by far my preferred method out of all others ive dabbled in, its a breeze getting up the tree, i can wear my pack going up and its got tons of footroom (for a saddle platform). I missed just being able to stand up like in a lock on, and this thing has just enough room.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 29, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> So i got invited to an extended archery hunt today and tried out some new gear, wanted to add some items to my list
> 
> Heated vest - this thing is a Cadillac. It was mid-low 20's this morning with a wind chill in the teens, and i ended up wearing half of the clothes i packed in with me. Didnt need them! I kept waiting to get cold to layer up but it wasnt necessary. Best clothing purchase this year by far. They advertise 10hr on low wich would be enough for an all day sit, or 3 hours on high - which was suffocatingly hot before i turned it down. I wore it as my 2nd to skin layer.
> 
> Lone wolf sit n climb (saddle platform) - by far my preferred method out of all others ive dabbled in, its a breeze getting up the tree, i can wear my pack going up and its got tons of footroom (for a saddle platform). I missed just being able to stand up like in a lock on, and this thing has just enough room.


Who makes the vest?


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 29, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Who makes the vest?


https://www.arrislife.com/
Looks like they still have some on sale


----------



## TJay (Jan 30, 2022)

One of my favorite pieces of gear I had actually forgotten about until last week.  It is the Woolrich Alaskan wool shirt.  I bought two when they discontinued them back in the 90's for the ridiculous price of $19.99 each (they were regularly $49).  I just didn't wear it that much because it just doesn't get that cold very often.  A good base layer is required because they are itchy.  We went to Alabama on a deer hunt last week and morning temps were low to mid twenties.  I noticed the old Alaskan back in the back of the closet and brought it along.  What a great mid-layer!  I had a merino base layer, the Alaskan and a Wooltimate jacket with a neck gaiter.  Very effective system.  Woolrich still makes an Alaskan but it is different and crazy expensive.


----------

